# 100-400 Hummingbird moth



## jcdeboever (Jul 23, 2018)

Three views. XT2, 100-400, Custom velvia. Converted in camera, cropped (5:4) and scaled down in Gimp. Looks like the sweet spot on this lens is f/5.6, no OIS. Got these at lunch time, park around Battle Creek, MI.

1.



 

2.


 

3.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 23, 2018)

Wow!


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 23, 2018)

tirediron said:


> Wow!


Thanks. That's -1 sharpen in camera too! I did have it on a monopod to protect the camera mount. Velvia is nice on certain  scenes. If a lens has a collar, I monopod it. I forget to check shutter speed but I know it kicked into electronic shutter, froze the wings. I just missed his long snout though....


----------



## stapo49 (Jul 23, 2018)

Woh! These are great

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff G (Jul 23, 2018)

Super crisp! great shots.    He looks like he's seen a few rumbles in his time.


----------



## Jeff15 (Jul 23, 2018)

Very nice shooting.......


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 23, 2018)

stapo49 said:


> Woh! These are great
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk





Jeff G said:


> Super crisp! great shots.    He looks like he's seen a few rumbles in his time.





Jeff15 said:


> Very nice shooting.......



thanks


----------



## HavToNo (Jul 23, 2018)

Super set.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 23, 2018)

HavToNo said:


> Super set.


thanks


----------



## RowdyRay (Jul 23, 2018)

Wow, is right. I've seen several. Getting a picture is another story. Great job.


----------



## Gary A. (Jul 23, 2018)

Well done!  Great lens in the hands of a super photog.


----------



## zombiesniper (Jul 23, 2018)

Excellent set!


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 23, 2018)

RowdyRay said:


> Wow, is right. I've seen several. Getting a picture is another story. Great job.





Gary A. said:


> Well done!  Great lens in the hands of a super photog.





zombiesniper said:


> Excellent set!



thanks y'all


----------



## Fujidave (Jul 24, 2018)

WOW!! Seems to be the right word for these beautifully crisp taken set JC, great colours too mate.


----------



## baturn (Jul 24, 2018)

Great set!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 24, 2018)

Looks like a master's palette. I remember the first time I saw one. I was with Mom and neither of us knew what it was.


----------



## Mandeep.Singh (Jul 24, 2018)

Great shots.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 24, 2018)

Fujidave said:


> WOW!! Seems to be the right word for these beautifully crisp taken set JC, great colours too mate.


thanks, never seen one near snapdragon, a blind squirrel finds a nut every now and then.



baturn said:


> Great set!


thanks



Dean_Gretsch said:


> Looks like a master's palette. I remember the first time I saw one. I was with Mom and neither of us knew what it was.


thanks. my grandma used to call them flying hairy shrimp



Mandeep.Singh said:


> Great shots.


thanks


----------



## Peeb (Jul 24, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## smoke665 (Jul 24, 2018)

Great set JC!!!!


----------



## BrentC (Jul 24, 2018)

Excellent JC!  Great colours and detail.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 24, 2018)

thanks


----------



## Derrel (Jul 24, 2018)

THE second view is my favorite of these three.


----------



## 407370 (Jul 24, 2018)

oh yes!! very impressive.

How long did it take to train the moth to stay still?


----------



## DarkShadow (Jul 24, 2018)

Great set,wow is right.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 25, 2018)

Derrel said:


> THE second view is my favorite of these three.


Thanks. mine too, the negative space works better.



407370 said:


> oh yes!! very impressive.
> 
> thanks
> 
> How long did it take to train the moth to stay still?


probably 1/20000s . thanks



DarkShadow said:


> Great set,wow is right.



Thanks


----------



## EricD (Jul 27, 2018)

very cool!


----------



## enezdez (Jul 28, 2018)

WOW, WOW, WOW  lol   @jcdeboever  Very Nice Absolutely Stunning Set!


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 28, 2018)

EricD said:


> very cool!





enezdez said:


> WOW, WOW, WOW  lol   @jcdeboever  Very Nice Absolutely Stunning Set!



Thanks


----------



## Rui_Santos (Jul 30, 2018)

Great !!!


----------



## Lorrilia (Aug 1, 2018)

I haven't seen any this year yet. beautiful shots of it.


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 1, 2018)

Rui_Santos said:


> Great !!!



Thanks



Lorrilia said:


> I haven't seen any this year yet. beautiful shots of it.



They're just starting. around maybe 2 or 3 weeks?


----------



## Lorrilia (Aug 1, 2018)

I shall keep an eye out for them ta


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 1, 2018)

Lorrilia said:


> I shall keep an eye out for them ta


they seem to like trumpet type flowers. purple flowers as well.


----------



## Peeb (Sep 13, 2018)

Thinking about this lens.  Good for birding?


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 13, 2018)

Peeb said:


> Thinking about this lens.  Good for birding?


I don't know, I don't BIF. I assume it's more than capable


----------



## Destin (Sep 13, 2018)

Awesome shots. 

After the 16 f/1.4, the 100-400 is next on my wish list. I’ll probably have it early next year. This has me super excited to get that lens, and for my move to fuji in general.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 14, 2018)

Destin said:


> Awesome shots.
> 
> After the 16 f/1.4, the 100-400 is next on my wish list. I’ll probably have it early next year. This has me super excited to get that lens, and for my move to fuji in general.


The 100-400 is pretty hefty. It can be hand held but it is better on a mono pod if your shooting sports. It is a nice lens, prime quality when things are close. I just don't have the patience nor time for BIF. Like this weekend, I'm going to a tractor show in AM, soccer game in the PM. I will shoot 135 TriX at the tractor show, then the 100-400 at soccer. Additionally, I don't know where to go and shoot BIF. I did see a lot of hawks yesterday driving around making sales calls in mid Michigan.  We've got some on the golf course but it's not practical to shoot while golfers are out there.


----------



## Destin (Sep 14, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> Destin said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome shots.
> ...



I’m lucky enough to live 10 minutes from a national wildlife refuge that has bald eagle nests. I spent a lot of time there when I had my D500 and 150-600.. and honestly it just wasn’t worth the time I had to put in per image. For every image that was worth keeping I’d put in 8-10 hours of time sitting in a blind or walking around. I don’t have that kind of patience.. but I wish I did because I love wildlife photos.

If you’re looking for places to photograph birds near you, try getting involved with a local birdwatching club on Facebook. You can likely gain some inside info. 

I want the 100-400 mostly for field sports and motor sports, but also just because I like having a long lens. If I’m being honest, I’d much prefer the new 200 f/2.. I’ll be it’ll be one amazing portrait lens much like the Nikon version is. But for where I’m at in photography there is no way I can justify $6k for any single piece of equipment.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 14, 2018)

Destin said:


> Awesome shots.
> 
> After the 16 f/1.4, the 100-400 is next on my wish list. I’ll probably have it early next year. This has me super excited to get that lens, and for my move to fuji in general.



The 16 is a special lens. However, it's kind of a waste of money in some respects. The only thing that sets it apart is that it focuses close and can really give you creative looks to your subject. Sure the image quality is great but so are all the other fuji glass. It really is a great carrying companion to the 80 macro, which is how I use it the most. Oddly, I have seen some cool environmental portraits with the 16


----------



## Destin (Sep 14, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> Destin said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome shots.
> ...



Exactly. I’m thinking that 16 + 50, or 16 + 90 will be my go to event shooting combo.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 14, 2018)

Destin said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > Destin said:
> ...


The Nissin flash's work super easy on the fujifilm system. I turn the flash head 90° and gaffer tape a 4 x 6 or 5 x 7 photo paper sheet to it, looks stupid but works great. Of course, I had to do something, the wedding was in a barn.


----------



## Peeb (Sep 14, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> Destin said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome shots.
> ...


I'm going to rent one, but it would replace a Nikon 200-500 so I'll be surprised if it seems more cumbersome than what I'm accustomed to (shot sigma 150-600 prior to that).  

You are so right about the patience!  Birding can be a long slog.  Not always exciting or glamorous.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 14, 2018)

Peeb said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > Destin said:
> ...


You shoot Fuji? What camera?


----------



## Destin (Sep 14, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> Peeb said:
> 
> 
> > jcdeboever said:
> ...



X-T20 right now. X-T3 when it arrives.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 14, 2018)

Destin said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > Peeb said:
> ...


I was asking Peeb. You need to pre order the XT3


----------



## Peeb (Sep 15, 2018)

X-T20 for now- looking to pick up a used X-T2 at some point when the mighty version 3 forces the mass sell off!  Or I might cave and go x-t3.

Before I do that, I may drop the cash on the superzoom, tho.  Got to test drive one yesterday, and it is absolutely TINY compared to my deathstar 200-500.  Wow.


----------



## greybeard (Sep 15, 2018)

I have seen these once in my life.  They were in my flower bed one day last year.  I've never seen them before or since then.  They are beautiful insects.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 16, 2018)

greybeard said:


> I have seen these once in my life.  They were in my flower bed one day last year.  I've never seen them before or since then.  They are beautiful insects.


They are so fast, hard to notice them. I look for them in mid July and August (Michigan).  If you plant long necked flowers, they will come. You have to listen for them, then you can zero in on them.


----------



## Peeb (Sep 16, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> greybeard said:
> 
> 
> > I have seen these once in my life.  They were in my flower bed one day last year.  I've never seen them before or since then.  They are beautiful insects.
> ...


SO very fast.


----------



## LK_Nature_Photography (Sep 19, 2018)

O wow, I saw pictures of these moths but I can say these images are one of the best I saw. Congrats!


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 19, 2018)

T


LK_Nature_Photography said:


> O wow, I saw pictures of these moths but I can say these images are one of the best I saw. Congrats!


Thank you


----------

